# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  SAL Downlights

## jjjarrett

Hi guy's, 
Can anyone give me any feedback on the following down light from SAL? 
Looking at replacing my whole house with them.  S9065TC | led downlights 
Any input is appreciated. 
Regards Jason

----------


## pharmaboy2

For what they are they will be decent quality given its SAL. 
however, I'd personally recommend that if you can make the budget work get lights with <60 degree spread.  Those sorts of lights with the opaque cover throw light sideways so it hits your eyes as you walk towards them - this creates glare rather than lighting the surfaces you are trying to illuminate. 
these types of lights are cheap to make, but don't really make for pleasant lighting. 
to go one step further you can also get 55degree with an inset luminaire 
eg like bright green d700+ (google for a picture, but sal do one, same with domus and many others)

----------


## dinosour

As said SAL are reasonably good quality, I have installed several hundred of this style ( not that particular model) professionally and not had a problem with one of them.
Good luck

----------


## bunch99

Yes, I agree with Pharmaboy2. Lights with 60 degree beam angles provide far more spread which is great for diffuse lighting e.g. in the living room. Sal is pretty good, I bought these ones https://thelightingoutlet.com.au/col...-wh-s9071tc-sl and haven't had any problems so far. It's been a year now.

----------


## Cole

> Yes, I agree with Pharmaboy2. Lights with 60 degree beam angles provide far more spread which is great for diffuse lighting e.g. in the living room. Sal is pretty good, I bought these ones https://thelightingoutlet.com.au/col...-wh-s9071tc-sl and haven't had any problems so far. It's been a year now.

  ^^^ hmm.. bunch99 seemed to join just to post that one message..  could be spam.

----------


## DavoSyd

> ^^^ hmm.. bunch99 seemed to join just to post that one message..  could be spam.

  joined nearly a whole year ago to just start spamming now? 
that's some MASSIVE patience!

----------


## Whitey66

> ^^^ hmm.. bunch99 seemed to join just to post that one message..  could be spam.

   It doesn't really matter, it was 11 months ago and Bunch99 and his link are both long gone.

----------


## Whitey66

> joined nearly a whole year ago to just start spamming now? 
> that's some MASSIVE patience!

  Nah, he posted the day he joined 11 months ago.

----------


## DavoSyd

> Nah, he posted the day he joined 11 months ago.

  oh right!! 
so next obvious question is why the hell is Cole pointlessly and needlessly bumping such an old thread for?

----------


## Cole

> so next obvious question

  i found this thread on a google result for sal downlights..  as countless others would have.. 
and some of these people would have been diverted to the spam link not realising that it's disingenuous. 
i posted it for their benefit.
just because  a thread is old, doesn't mean google ignores it.

----------

